# Compressor



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking to get a new compressor. Nothing big, maybe 3-5 gallon tops with 125-125 psi rating. Would like quiet one. Anyone have any personal experience with this size that's on the quiet size?

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

The bostich pancake compressor has a 5-6 gallon tank, kind of quit.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just bought one of these guys. It looked like a pretty good bang for the buck.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_253750-70-C...&currentURL=?Ntt=air+compressors&facetInfo=to


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

without a doubt, the little dewalts... you can run anything on them, and the last a lot better than a pancake type. get teh one with wheels for around 200. it will run anything you want including a frameing nailer just fine


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

I have that porter cable compressor, use it every day .No problems for three years.


----------



## rnsykes (May 1, 2013)

When dewalt bought out emglo, they took a nicely built compressor and outsourced them to china. I won't buy them any more. My current favorite is a twin tank Quincy. Made in USA. It's a little heavy, a little noisy, but it's bullet proof and will last forever. If you are looking for quiet, the Rolair is the way to go. Check out a side by side comparison with a couple other compressors in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=RxnPpa9OT0Y


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

snl said:


> that's on the quiet size?


If you want a quiet compressor, do not get one that is oil-free.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know about quiet, but for the price it's hard to beat the one I got from harbor freight.

http://www.harborfreight.com/pancake-air-compressor-oilless-13-horsepower-3-gallon-100-psi-60637.html

I got this one last year and built 100 or so frames and around 15 nuc boxes with it so far and couldn't be happier. I'm not a rich man so I can't afford the gold plated last the rest of your life models right now. I have to settle for what will get the job done and I can afford.  I also bought the 20$ nailer/stapler and it's working just fine also. If I was doing hard construction every day and using a compressor and air tools then I would buy a higher level product that can handle the abuse, but so far the HF has done just fine.


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

rweakley said:


> I don't know about quiet, but for the price it's hard to beat the one I got from harbor freight.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/pancake-air-compressor-oilless-13-horsepower-3-gallon-100-psi-60637.html
> 
> I got this one last year and built 100 or so frames and around 15 nuc boxes with it so far and couldn't be happier. I'm not a rich man so I can't afford the gold plated last the rest of your life models right now. I have to settle for what will get the job done and I can afford.  I also bought the 20$ nailer/stapler and it's working just fine also. If I was doing hard construction every day and using a compressor and air tools then I would buy a higher level product that can handle the abuse, but so far the HF has done just fine.


X2 on this one. Works great with the 18 guage air stapler / nailer


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_292361-67702-EC89_0__?productId=3082383

Your biggest concern is how much you're going to use it and what youre going to use it for... so research oil-less vs. uses oil. I have one, two finish carpenters I know have them, mine is 2 years old with no problems, theirs are 10 years old with no problems after rolling around in the back of their trucks for years... I personally would never buy an oil-less compressor. Last time I was at Lowes this compressor was on sale for cheap.

It's quiet too, I use it in my basement all winter long.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Everything I have gotten from harbor freight has been a pos. I have then spent more buying something else. I realize that most of this stuff is made in china and you have to spend some coin to get American. 

Just my experience.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the 26 gallon one from harbor freight (cheap red one) and use it all the time....air tools, painted a truck, nail guns, staplers....and for the money they can't be beat. Mine is two years old and holding up fine. I don't think it would hold up if you were running a service station with it but for the home shop it's fine.

Also the $19.95 brad gun/stapler works great....I have had more expensive ones in the past that don't work as good as the cheap one I have

BUT, if you want quiet, the harbor freight is NOT the one!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

If you are getting a small one I would go with the HF one. They are all Chinese junk so might was well go with the cheapest junk. HF has the best extended warranty.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

What CFM do you need for staple guns to sink a 1.5" staple? HF has a dual tank 2hp, 125 lb 3.5 CFM @ 90lbs on sale this month for 99.99. But I like the oilless 1.5 hp, 6 gallon 150 lb one. But that one only has 2.5 CFM @ 90lbs. Will that one do the trick? Only using this for casual work......

Thanks.


----------



## rnsykes (May 1, 2013)

It'll work. The cfm is more important when considering continuous use tools like sanders or sand blasters or even roofing nailers. One staple every 5-10 seconds will be fine. Remember thought that the oiless one will be considerably louder.


----------



## Jverry (Jun 3, 2013)

Lowes has good deals or tractor supply i use my pancake comp when building frames


----------



## Jverry (Jun 3, 2013)

I would go with an Oiled Compressor I have 1 of each and the the one that doesnt use oil runs hotter and is much louder. The small Pancake compressors are perfect for beekeeping purposes. Mine runs like every 5 to 10 minutes it runs up to about 125 PSI


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Another vote for harbor frieght. I have the cheap pancake compressor, and the cheap staple gun. So far so good. Had it since last summer. The compressor is just big enough to keep up when I really get going on the frame jig.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep on the hf pancake...$49.95 plus $6.99 shipping ....wear earplugs if it's too loud....just don't paint your car with it


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Get a Jenny or a Rolair. Change the oil once a year and it will last a lifetime plus!


----------

